# Haverigg Beach Nr Millom Cumbria



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

One of our favourite places to visit and this past weekend we stayed overnight is Haverigg beach Nr Millom Cumbria. Drive into Haverigg & just follow signs for beach past toilet block and you can park in large open space in front of lifeboat station.
Can get pretty busy early in morning as locals come in cars to walk their dogs but the massive beach and sand dunes are fantastic to walk on. About 3/4 mile away you can see the Prison and small windfarm, but once down on the beach this all just dissappears behind the dunes to reveal the skyline of Black Coombe fell and across the bay towards Barrow.
Last weekend the beach was frozen in places, but that didn't stop Barney our dog from getting in the sea!


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

on google maps there is a no camping sign by the car park is it still there?


----------



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

Didn't notice sign, but if you park responsibly well away from lifeboat access, yellow hatched area you should be okay!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am here now posting via Fon and there is no sign stating no camping or anything similar for the car park opposite the Inshore Lifeboat station. The no parking signs relate to parking on the sand dunes.
The small car park does have a height barrier and the local pub does good food.
There is a better and nicer place with a good sea view on the other side of the river on the right just before you enter the Hoeseasons caravan park.
However as our leisure battery has gone belly up, we are staying on the Millom Rugby Club C/S site at Haverigg, which is just past the Inshore Lifeboat station and opposite the sand-dunes. Costs £10 inc elec and has showers and toilets if required. Very nice people.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just been told by a local whom we have become friendly with that the car park opposite the Inshore Lifeboat Station is a spot for the youngsters with their big BOOM BOOM stereo systems


----------



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's some pictures of the beach & dunes


----------



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

More pics from Haverigg


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We must have been there at the same time as we stayed on Sat, not Sun but again on Mon, Tue & Wed.
Nice place.
Here are a few more pics


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wilding nearby between Ulverston & Barrow in Furness last week.










Geny out as leisure battery gone belly up and minus 3deg




























At Whitehaven


----------

